# Chocolate Pears with Liqueur



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

This looks absolutely fabulous and tastes even better, enjoy!


Chocolate Pears with Liqueur
----------------------------

6 pears
1 1/2 cups dry white wine
1 1/2 cups water
3/4 cup sugar
4 strips orange rind
8cm cinnamon stick
2 tbsp grand marnier
125g milk chocolate
125g dark chocolate


Peel pears, leaving the stems on. Trim the bases of pears so that pears stand upright. Place wine, water, orange rind, sugar and cinnamon in a pan and stir over low heat until sugar has dissolved. Add pears, cover, simmer gently for 20 minutes or until pears are just tender. Allow pears to cool in liquid. Remove pears from liquid, add the grand marnier, cover and refridgerate. Put pears in fridge until cold.

Put both chocolates in a double boiler and allow to melt. Allow chocolate to cool, until it is just warm. Gently pat pears with absorbent paper to remove excess moisture. Dip pears into chocolate to coat completely. Remove pears from chocolate and, holding on to stems gently so that stems do not break, drain off excess chocolate.

Place on foil. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Pour the chilled liquid into indivdual dishes and put a pear in each dish.

Serves 6.


----------

